# Rooster hen ratio



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Does anyone have 2 hens with 1 rooster?


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

We have one rooster with 7 hens. You could sure increase your hens with no problems


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I have an old Serama pair that as far as I know have always lived as a pair.... the funny thing about this is my hen is still laying and desperate for her rooster's attention but I think he feels he's too old.  On the other hand I have just one rooster taking care of my 21 layers.... He'd probably overwhelm just one hen. I think it depends on your rooster if these arrangements work.


----------

